# Best way to get sand out of carpet



## uberwax (Feb 14, 2006)

Hiya guys,

Ive got a bit of a problem, i love the beach but this does mean that i quite often get sand on my shoes which then gets into the car. Now i have got a vax wet and dry 7081 which does a really really good job but not perfect, as there is always a few bits of sand really really deep in the carpet of the car. So im basically just wondering if anyone has any ideas of techniques i could use to get the sand out?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

try brushing the pile with a stiff brush to get the sand to the top.


----------



## uberwax (Feb 14, 2006)

i had tryed that in the car and also with a shampoo solution but i may try it when its dry and hopefyully that will do the trick. cheers


----------



## saunders120+ (Jul 23, 2008)

once its dy shud easily get that aout by even banging and shaking them!


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

apart from taking the carpet out and beating the *&*^ out of it, there is no easy solution imo


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

There are probably rubber floor mats available for your Golf, you might not like them but they look better than sandy carpet and will massively cut down the amount of dirt in other parts of your car


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

you need a tornador gun


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> you need a tornador gun


Would it not be painfully slow though?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

as apposed to what? just using a hoover on its own?

sounds like he has tried the hoover route, and its deep in the pile. if so then no, you can blow the sand out, and hoover it up, would prob take a ocuple of goes of blowing it out then hoovering, but will be by FAR the easiest option


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

i live at the beach so get sand all the time, i think the best way is to give it a good brush when they're dry and hoover them at the same time, tends to work for me.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

get a rubber mallet the type in campers shops , and gently tap the carpet this causes the bloody sand to rise to the top and vac off, it does work
you can see said mallet here , plus also good for bad payers


----------



## mart21 (May 15, 2008)

there is no easy way of getting sand out of your carpet,i use a wire brush and a combination of brush and beating the carpet, i've even resorted to using a claw hammer on some really doggy cars (its good for relieving frustration at spending 4 hours on an interior) not to be recomended though, the rubber mallets a good idea though.


----------



## uberwax (Feb 14, 2006)

okay cool ill take all the idea of a stiff brush as the same time as hoovering as well as the rubber mallet, luckily ive already got one of these


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

vac the carpet until you think its free of sand , then tap the mallet and watch the sand appear , i find it far easier than brushing , as is hard to brush under seats where the vibration of the mallet brings the sand up in the spots you cant reach with the brush


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

The one above with the rubber mallet works well, otherwise use something that vibrates at a high frequency like a sander without the sand paper and leave it on the floor this will cause the sand and particles to rise where you can get them with a vacuum sweeper.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Try it with a rotary brush attacment to the vacuum


----------



## uberwax (Feb 14, 2006)

Okay had another go at this and used the rubber mallet and its great    gets all of the sand to the surface so that a quick going over with the hoover takes it out. 

I was doing this inside and also tried putting a carpet ontop of my sub box and it also worked very very well


----------



## Glossboss (Feb 28, 2007)

Nice one Peter, will remember that tip with the Mallet.


----------



## lanciamug (May 18, 2008)

I can imagine folk all over the land, cutain twitching, "look Ethel, now he's bashing is car with a bloody great mallet!" No wonder folk think we're mad!


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

no probs guys my pleasure :thumb:


----------



## Glossboss (Feb 28, 2007)

lanciamug said:


> I can imagine folk all over the land, cutain twitching, "look Ethel, now he's bashing is car with a bloody great mallet!" No wonder folk think we're mad!


:thumb:you got that right:lol::lol:


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

peter richards said:


> no probs guys my pleasure :thumb:


that is why you are a professional car washer and we are just muppets! :thumb:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

cough detailer if you dont mind :thumb:


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

hi Pomme

we've found that the Tornador is great for removing dirt such as sand. it just brings it to the surface and blasts it off. we've also found that it seems very good at removing the pine needles you often find at the coast and that get wedged in the carpet pile. It just depends how much you want to spend on a solution as you would need a compressor too to run the Tornador. Best thing to do is try and get your local AS rep to do a demo for you and see how it gets on. 
Sue


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

FINALLY! Ive been wondering this for ages, gonna dig out my rubber mallet as stick in my detailing cupboard for future use, nice one for the tip


----------



## uberwax (Feb 14, 2006)

Thats pretty cool news sue as i picked up a tonador and a b&q compressor yesturday. I tried it on a few little bits of trim last night and wow it is really really good and next time i get sand in the carpet ill def try that


----------



## trykkertor (Aug 17, 2008)

Sorry.
My english isn't too good.
What is a mallet?
Pictures anyone?


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

http://www.worldofcamping.co.uk/sho...tm_source=GoogleBase&utm_medium=ProductSearch


----------



## trykkertor (Aug 17, 2008)

Ok, sorry to get all off topic here, but what the heck is a camper gonna use that hammer for?
Kill a rabbit and barbeque it?
Whack a tent in the ground?
Or is it just pure protection out in the wild?

And using it on car carpets. Won't the underside of the car be full of dents?


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

bang the tent pegs in lol:tumbleweed:
gentle taps not panel beat the interior


----------

